# SEL premium, how to mute the radio?



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

Question for all SEL premium. Trying to figure out how to mute the radio without having to turn the volume knob all the way down or using the volume controls on the steering wheel. On Audi MMI you press volume knob once and it mutes. When doing this in Atlas the whole entertainment shuts down. Kind of annoying when you have a route in the nav and just want to mute for a sec to talk to passenger or any similar situation.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

don't know if there is a mute
why not turn it off. if comes back quickly and the same settings.
i would rather want a way to turn it dark in the night.


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

blerg said:


> don't know if there is a mute
> why not turn it off. if comes back quickly and the same settings.
> i would rather want a way to turn it dark in the night.


Turning off the infotainment system causes the map display on the LCD instrument panel to turn off, which as Yul-Sav mentioned, could be annoying if you are using the map.

I know on other VW models there is a way to re-purpose the (useless) speech command button on the steering wheel to audio mute using VCDS, but I didn't try this yet.


----------



## F128 (Sep 1, 2017)

rhgti1 said:


> Turning off the infotainment system causes the map display on the LCD instrument panel to turn off, which as Yul-Sav mentioned, could be annoying if you are using the map.
> 
> I know on other VW models there is a way to re-purpose the (useless) speech command button on the steering wheel to audio mute using VCDS, but I didn't try this yet.


I think he meant turn off the radio.


----------



## spblat (Mar 9, 2009)

I've not run across this tweak in my VCDS experiments. There's a "Steering Wheel Push-To-Talk Button as Mute" tweak but I only found it for Mk6 Golfs, and just verified that my 7R doesn't have that coding option.


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

I really mean mute the radio or whatever is playing through sound system... Like I mentioned above, Audi MMI you press volume knob once and radio mutes and press and hold volume knob to shut system down. Thought VW would have used a similar UI than Audi.


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

On se w tech, i could only find a work around by hitting the media button

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

Pressing media it is. Good work around. Thanks.


----------

